# Diarrhea and hunger



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I recently have been suffering with a bad case of D. Does anyone else get really hungry when having diarrhea? Doesn't make sense, but I have noticed being very hungry whenever I have a flare up. Maybe the intestinal distress kind of seem like hunger pangs, but they really aren't the same.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, sometimes if the stomach is also part of the flare up rather than just the colon, it can send pain signals that get sensed as hunger. When I get gastritis it feels a lot like being hungry all the time.

Now if you just eat less when you flare up it could be just you aren't eating enough.


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

I also have this occur. Usually after a diarrhea bout, I feel better and very hungry... which can then start the cycle all over again!


----------

